# Simatic OPC



## Jackjackson (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

will mich nur mal erkundigen, wieviel man für einen Simatic OPC Server zahlen muss... Weiß das zufällig einer, bzw. gibt es im Net nähere Informationen (zumindest nicht bei http://support.automation.siemens.com)...

Jackjackson


----------



## sue port (5 Dezember 2008)

hola jj,

http://www.elektronetshop.de/artikeldetails.php?aid=148208&sid=j59f57tvgeh0i5mns4bqj9ltr7

gx

sue


----------



## JesperMP (5 Dezember 2008)

Es hängt ab von genau welchen Simatic Net.
Z.b. Softnet IE Lean ist recht günstig mit ungefähr 330 Euro.


----------



## bischkul (5 Dezember 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will mich nur mal erkundigen, wieviel man für einen Simatic OPC Server zahlen muss... Weiß das zufällig einer, bzw. gibt es im Net nähere Informationen (zumindest nicht bei http://support.automation.siemens.com)...
> 
> Jackjackson




    Informationen über die aktuelle SIMATIC NET PC Software, Edition 2008 finden Sie unter folgendem Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/31675909 Wenn Sie über eine in Ihrem PC vorhandene Ethernetnetzwerkkarte mit Ihrer Steuerung kommunizieren wollen benötigen Sie das Produkt SOFTNET-S7 LEAN für Industrial Ethernet. Mit diesem Produkt können Sie bis zu 8 Verbindungen realisieren. (ca. 350€) Mit der Variante SOFTNET-S7 für Industrial Ethernet können Sie bis zu 64 Verbindungen realisieren.(ca.700€) In beiden Produkten ist der SIMATIC NET OPC Server enthalten. Weitere Informationen zu verschiedenen Versionen:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/net/html_00/support/printkatalog.htm


----------



## Jackjackson (5 Dezember 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten....
Aber warum kostet das hier: http://www.elektronetshop.de/artikeldetails.php?aid=242909&sid=m5shjirt4kptu9b5ghi3u41hk0

... über 2000€?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2008)

Das ist der Preis für dei Redundanz. Und die kostet nun einmal ;-)


----------

